# Question for the shark fishermen....



## p8riot34 (Apr 14, 2011)

I live on the intercostal, I know it's not the surf but figured this would be the best place to ask. Anyways I live on soundside dr in midway on the water and just bought a penn senator 9/0 to try an do some sharking. Loaded down with 80lb power pro with bout 125 yds of 100lb mono top shot. Was wondering what my chances on catching a decent sized shark off my dock would be or should I just stick to the gulf? Best bait to use? How far out I should drop? Etc... Been seein stingrays everywhere and mullet are starting to get thick, maybe ladyfish. What should I use? Help a newbie out! Lol 

Thanks guys and good luck to all 
Sean


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

There are BIG sharks there. I have caught 6-8' several times, which means there are bigger, throw out a cut bonita or something bloody and sit back and drink beer. Make sure you have a steel leader at least as long as the shark you plan to catch. Set bait in as deep water as you can but no need to pull it out 100 yds from the dock, and yes sting ray is great bait.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Lots of crabs and other little creatures dedicated to cleaning up the bottom in the sound. I wouldn't use any soft baits like bonito and lady fish. Get some ray and soak a 5lb chunk of it. It should last 6+hours and bulls love it. Between my wife, Don (ugly1) and I, we've caught bulls to 7ft in the sound anywhere from 3ft deep flats to 20ft drop off around the channels. If your dock is near the main channel, chances are you can hook up 10ft off your dock.

Good luck!


----------



## p8riot34 (Apr 14, 2011)

That's awesome! Gets me pretty pumped! Ima get on it ASAP. Thanks CCC and lowprofile! You guys rock!


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Anytime you're on your dock have a bigger top water lure handy especially at sunrise, you can see jacks tearing up the water!


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

CCC & Lowprofile have very good advice.

May I suggest that you keep your mono topshot weaker than your braid main line.
That way the mono breaks first and saves replacing expensive braid.
I'd suggest that the next time you change mono out, go with 50-60#.
Or next respool go 130# braid (130 is generally cheaper than 100#, believe it or not.) and 80-100# mono topshot.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

I have the same set up on my 9/0. 500 yards of 80 braid and probably 200 or more of 100lb mono. Good set up and should be able to bring in a decent sized shark.

My larger conventionals have heavier braid than mono. Only bc I don't wanna run no 300lb mono.


----------



## p8riot34 (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks everyone...I'll def take all the pointers I can get! Randall2 I love catchin jacks! Great fight.. Chilerelleno good point on the line. Braid ain't cheap. And justin I feel ya! I'm sure 300 lb mono wouldn't leave you much room for any decent amount of line.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Caught a 5 and a half blacktip/spinner last night. Didn't get a good look at him. He ate a big ass king head and partial body. Got him to sand and put rod in holder and he was kicking everywhere and pulled hook then found his way to the water.

Didn't fight at all. But I didn't think he would. Surprised he ate such a big piece of bait


----------



## p8riot34 (Apr 14, 2011)

No doubt justin. That's a large bait for a five footer. What size wire and hooks do y'all usually use? I was thinkin bout pickin up some 240 lb wire and some 14/0 circles


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

I use 480lb or #19 wire with a 20/0 Mustad or 14/0 owner. Then I have 400lb shock leader. Some guys run 1000lb+ shock leader. There's no need for that.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

p8riot34 said:


> No doubt justin. That's a large bait for a five footer. What size wire and hooks do y'all usually use? I was thinkin bout pickin up some 240 lb wire and some 14/0 circles


Depends on the bait I am fishing honestly! If I am fishing a large bait chances are I am targeting a larger shark so I will use #19 hard wire with a 20/0 mustad circle hook. If it's a smaller bait I will use 480lb cable or just lighter wire with a hook that matches the bait, whether it's a 10/0 or a 13/0 or even 16/0.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Justin618 said:


> I use 480lb or #19 wire with a 20/0 Mustad or 14/0 owner. Then I have 400lb shock leader. Some guys run 1000lb+ shock leader. There's no need for that.


x2, highest shock leader I run is 500lb mono, only have that on the big daddy rigs though, use 400lb or weedeater line for my other leaders.


----------



## p8riot34 (Apr 14, 2011)

I see. Sounds like I got quite a few things I need to pick up. Thanks for the help fellas. You guys are awesome


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

I use the 20/0 for just about every bait. Bigger bait needs bigger hooks so that you can provide that larger gap, larger hook area. Otherwise he may completely miss the hook.

480lb seems to work for me so far. Haven't had a big boy hit it yet but I don't see any issue with it. Might jump up to like 600 or 800 maybe. 

But as far as shock leader goes, 500 or 600 is plenty. If a marlin can't break 400lb while wrapped up in it there's no way in hell a sharks tail is going to bust 400. A marlin is 10x stronger than a shark. Pound for pound


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

I use #19 right now connected to 400 mono. Next batch I will try 480 cable again. Had 480 bit thru last year so I went to #19. I pretty much always use 16/0 hooks. Will maybe do some 20/0 this next run.


----------



## Sharknut (Mar 18, 2013)

For what it's worth i'm running 1000 meters of 100# braid with 750 meters of 150# abrasion resistant braid for a top shot on a senator 12/0. I just don't like mono for sharking because of the stretch and I can't bring myself to trust splicing mono and braid. I'm going for a monster this year and I like the idea of having over a mile of line to work with. I think the 150 braid will hold up as well as mono and if it doesn't I can always go up to 200. I want to be the next guy driving my van around with four feet of mako tail hanging out the back. 

Also use 8' of 400# 49 strand cable with a 10' 400 lb mono shockline and a 20/0 mustad.

Preferred bait is a 5+ lb chunk of big ray or jack. I'm done with bonitos because the kitties and crabs blow through them too quick. I hate reeling in that head with the picked-clean skeleton hangin out the back like a cartoon. All I can think of when that happens is laughing catfish with toothpicks. The horror...

My plan for the summer is to have a sharking substation at Johnson beach and to fish that beach hard. By substation I mean a stand up freezer full of bait and while I'm getting this house rebuilt I'll have camping accomodations for whoever wants to come out and fish for more than one day. I have a great big yard and a couple of tents and a grill and bathroom facilities and would love to have you guys that are serious about getting big sharks come out and fish this beach with me.

A season pass and a night owl pass for the national park at Johnson beach is $55. Here's the thing - after dark it's like having your own private beach to fish at the best fishing hole around. They lock that gate after dark and surprisingly few people go out there. It's not like Ft Pickens or Pensacola beach. If the gulfs too rough to set baits you can just jump over to the Intercoastal side.

They allow one vehicle per night owl pass - you can always park outside the gate and shuttle the one vehicle if necessary but that pass is way well worth the money but it's not a problem if you don't have one yet.

Anyway - if you guys want to throw down just give me a holler. How about a friday night trip weather permitting?


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Sharknut said:


> For what it's worth i'm running 1000 meters of 100# braid with 750 meters of 150# abrasion resistant braid for a top shot on a senator 12/0. I just don't like mono for sharking because of the stretch and I can't bring myself to trust splicing mono and braid. I'm going for a monster this year and I like the idea of having over a mile of line to work with. I think the 150 braid will hold up as well as mono and if it doesn't I can always go up to 200. I want to be the next guy driving my van around with four feet of mako tail hanging out the back.
> 
> Also use 8" of 400# 49 strand cable with a 10' 400 lb mono shockline and a 20/0 mustad.
> 
> ...


You want mono for sharking. Its more resistant and you want the stretch. Puts less strain on the tackle. A king, bluefish, sand etc is deadly on braid. A mono to braid spliced 8 ft in will last longer than braid soaking


You are right on bait. Ray is great bait and usually first to get picked up. But, bonito is great bait. Nice and bloody. I'm going to try and catch some baby sharpnose and use them. I've read on other forums they are awesome bait. I used a king yesterday and got picked up in 30 mins or so.

Also, just a suggestion, think about lengthening your shock leader. I use 30'. Allows shark to commit more to the bait and not feel the weight. Also gives you more to play with when leadering a shark in


----------



## p8riot34 (Apr 14, 2011)

That sounds awesome sharknut. I'd love to get some experience under my belt and learn some stuff from you pros! Sounds like all of you got it down pat! Haha thanks again for all the tricks an tips fellas!


----------



## Sharknut (Mar 18, 2013)

Justin618 said:


> You want mono for sharking. Its more resistant and you want the stretch. Puts less strain on the tackle. A king, bluefish, sand etc is deadly on braid.
> 
> 
> You are right on bait. Ray is great bait and usually first to get picked up. But, bonito is great bait. Nice and bloody. I'm going to try and catch some baby sharpnose and use them. I've read on other forums they are awesome bait. I used a king yesterday and got picked up in 30 mins or so.



I suppose we all have our personal preferences but I have to say back in the day nobody used mono on a shark rig fishing off the beach that I know of. The preferred line was braided dacron. The poorer among us used seine twine believe it or not. The dynamic has changed though with the use of circle hooks. Back then you SET THE HOOK. Backin and jackin.

I only know what I've learned so far in my humble experience but at the same time I'm always willing to learn new stuff. You young guns got it going on but I do have to say I'm not seeing the big ones. Last year I didn't see anything over nine feet from the core group of sharkers on this forum (not saying it didn't happen - just that I didn't see it). It seemed like everyone was targeting 5-8 footers or at least that's what they were putting on the beach. Sure ain't nothing wrong with that and I had a ball watching cause I was sidelined for the season so please don't take that as a dis. Ugly and lopro and the rest of you guys kicked ass and I learned alot about the new tackle and setups and such from you which I am most humbly grateful for.

But here's the thing - there are true freakiing MONSTERS swimming around off these beaches and that's what I want to target this year. Then it's about line capacity. Mono takes up way too much space on my reel, simple as that. If I'm thinking the stretch will give my tackle less of a beating then I'm using the wrong tackle or at least over protecting it. My reel is 20 years old and it's a tank. If I break it I'll get another one but I doubt seriously that's gonna happen.

That said, I respect and appreciate your opinion on the mono but I disagree with you on it. But then again I haven't tested the braid enough to really know. What say we hit the beach friday. Let's both set a huge bait out 600 yards and see what happens, yea?:thumbsup:


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Sharknut said:


> I suppose we all have our personal preferences but I have to say back in the day nobody used mono on a shark rig fishing off the beach that I know of. The preferred line was braided dacron. The poorer among us used seine twine believe it or not. The dynamic has changed though with the use of circle hooks. Back then you SET THE HOOK. Backin and jackin.
> 
> I only know what I've learned so far in my humble experience but at the same time I'm always willing to learn new stuff. You young guns got it going on but I do have to say I'm not seeing the big ones. Last year I didn't see anything over nine feet from the core group of sharkers on this forum (not saying it didn't happen - just that I didn't see it). It seemed like everyone was targeting 5-8 footers or at least that's what they were putting on the beach. Sure ain't nothing wrong with that and I had a ball watching cause I was sidelined for the season so please don't take that as a dis. Ugly and lopro and the rest of you guys kicked ass and I learned alot about the new tackle and setups and such from you which I am most humbly grateful for.
> 
> ...



Well said my man. 

I was referring to the terminal tackle. I believe you want the stretch bc somethings gotta give. That much drag and no stretch can cause someone to lose a fish.

I just started sharking in august and haven't landed the big boys. I just got the reels and tackle for the true monsters. They are out there. When i bought my 130s people thought I was crazy. But, in the past 40 days or so a 800lb mako and a big hammer were caughy. Both sharks would have smoked drag on my 130s. I'm after the big boys, 10'+. I narrow my chances to catch any size shark based on bait size I use. But, you wouldn't put a pin fish on a 16/0 would you? Lol.


I'm down for friday. Just need bait. If i get a chance I'll try this week. If not, I'll bite bullet and buy a cownose


----------



## Sharknut (Mar 18, 2013)

I'll follow that up with an open invitation - Johnson beach friday May 30th. I'm going fishing on johnson beach and would love to have any of you guys who want to come join me - please one of you bring a yak as I don't have one yet. I'm going to round up all the bait I can between now and then. We can all go on my night owl pass if nobody else has one, just have to park your vehicles outside the gate and we can use my van for the shuttle.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Sharknut said:


> I'll follow that up with an open invitation - Johnson beach friday May 30th. I'm going fishing on johnson beach and would love to have any of you guys who want to come join me - please one of you bring a yak as I don't have one yet. I'm going to round up all the bait I can between now and then. We can all go on my night owl pass if nobody else has one, just have to park your vehicles outside the gate and we can use my van for the shuttle.


No night owl pass for me. I'd like to but that's a lot of work. And I'd like to have my truck in case I have to leave.

I know some other good spots if you'd like to try those


----------



## Sharknut (Mar 18, 2013)

Justin618 said:


> Well said my man.
> 
> I was referring to the terminal tackle. I believe you want the stretch bc somethings gotta give. That much drag and no stretch can cause someone to lose a fish.
> 
> ...


Cool man! Just checked the weather and it's calling for a 30% chance of rain which ain't bad. Howsabout we play it by ear for a coupkle days and see what it looks like then. There's a bait shop on pace blvd that had big rays for sale a couple weeks ago and I'll probably make a bait getting trip to pickens tomorrow night - we'll have bait, I'll see to it. We're on the same page with what we're after. LET US DO THIS THING!!:thumbup:


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Sharknut said:


> Cool man! Just checked the weather and it's calling for a 30% chance of rain which ain't bad. Howsabout we play it by ear for a coupkle days and see what it looks like then. There's a bait shop on pace blvd that had big rays for sale a couple weeks ago and I'll probably make a bait getting trip to pickens tomorrow night - we'll have bait, I'll see to it. We're on the same page with what we're after. LET US DO THIS THING!!:thumbup:


I'm down. But rather a different spot then pickens. Only bc I don't wanna car pool and I have to leave etc. I know some other good spots with short walks. I might go buy tightlines and get a ray. 

As long as I don't have a ton of hw I'm down. Should be good to go tho


----------



## Sharknut (Mar 18, 2013)

Justin618 said:


> I'm down. But rather a different spot then pickens. Only bc I don't wanna car pool and I have to leave etc. I know some other good spots with short walks. I might go buy tightlines and get a ray.
> 
> As long as I don't have a ton of hw I'm down. Should be good to go tho


I'm Always open to new fishing spots - and Tightlines was the shop I was talking about. All I want to go to pickens for is bait - big rays there.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Sharknut said:


> I'm Always open to new fishing spots - and Tightlines was the shop I was talking about. All I want to go to pickens for is bait - big rays there.


Alright cool. I'll see what I can do about grabbing bait too. But school and kiddos is hard lol. Keep me posted. Shoot me a pm sometime


----------



## Sharknut (Mar 18, 2013)

Do give J beach some consideration though Justin - it sounds more complicated than it actually is and it's sweet and easy fishing unmolested by herds of tourists. The shuttle thing is easy too - if you want to go home just load up and I take you to your truck. Takes maybe 10 minutes longer than if you had your truck there. This year I'm gonna change the name from Johnson Beach to Monster Beach.


----------



## Sharknut (Mar 18, 2013)

Sharknut said:


> Do give J beach some consideration though Justin - it sounds more complicated than it actually is and it's sweet and easy fishing unmolested by herds of tourists. The shuttle thing is easy too - if you want to go home just load up and I take you to your truck. Takes maybe 10 minutes longer than if you had your truck there. This year I'm gonna change the name from Johnson Beach to Monster Beach.


And that goes for anyone who wants to go.


----------



## Sharknut (Mar 18, 2013)

Sorry for hijacking the crap outta your thread


----------



## p8riot34 (Apr 14, 2011)

Sharknut said:


> Sorry for hijacking the crap outta your thread



It's all good man. Hopefully I can make it out to the beach soon to see how you big dogs catch em up.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Sharknut said:


> For what it's worth i'm running 1000 meters of 100# braid with 750 meters of 150# abrasion resistant braid for a top shot on a senator 12/0. I just don't like mono for sharking because of the stretch and I can't bring myself to trust splicing mono and braid. I'm going for a monster this year and I like the idea of having over a mile of line to work with. I think the 150 braid will hold up as well as mono and if it doesn't I can always go up to 200. I want to be the next guy driving my van around with four feet of mako tail hanging out the back.
> 
> Also use 8' of 400# 49 strand cable with a 10' 400 lb mono shockline and a 20/0 mustad.
> 
> ...


Different Strokes for different folks! I wanna see some beasts this year man! Give me a reason to get a pass to Johnson's Beach!


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

MoganMan said:


> Different Strokes for different folks! I wanna see some beasts this year man! Give me a reason to get a pass to Johnson's Beach!



There are no sharks at Johnsons...


----------



## Sharknut (Mar 18, 2013)

MoganMan said:


> Different Strokes for different folks! I wanna see some beasts this year man! Give me a reason to get a pass to Johnson's Beach!


Here's one reason - first bait set of the year first shark of the year. 8 ft tiger. The guy I was fishing with caught a 6 1/2 ft bull after having a bait out for 3 hours. Oops - that's 2 reasons.:yes:


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Pretty good reason right there.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Sharknut said:


> Here's one reason - first bait set of the year first shark of the year. 8 ft tiger. The guy I was fishing with caught a 6 1/2 ft bull after having a bait out for 3 hours. Oops - that's 2 reasons.:yes:


Nice sharks yes, but nothing out the ordinary! Seen fish like that at the condo's, now bring in a E. Polk class shark!


----------



## Sharknut (Mar 18, 2013)

MoganMan said:


> Nice sharks yes, but nothing out the ordinary! Seen fish like that at the condo's, now bring in a E. Polk class shark!


Is that a challenge or a rant from the bleachers?:whistling: Wanna make it interesting? I have a Benjamin that says I catch more and bigger sharks off johnson beach than you do off wherever it is you want to fish from. That includes johnson beach or a 44 foot hatteras.. Until June 30th - that way I don't have to wait for the end of summer or school to get my money.

Shmackety shmack - WUSSUP?

I here an excuse coming from somewhere in the distance....wait for it...


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Sharknut said:


> Is that a challenge or a rant from the bleachers?:whistling:


It's whatever you interpret it as!


----------



## Sharknut (Mar 18, 2013)

MoganMan said:


> It's whatever you interpret it as!



You can do better than that Nathan - c'mon man!:thumbup: Put your money where your Mogan is!

All in good fun my friend - you're right - nothing out of the ordinary but what I was trying to get across is the fact that J beach at the national park after dark is a great place to go sharking because you have unencumbered access to that whole 3 mile strip of beach from sundown to sunrise. Nobody messes with you, no tourists to deal with. 

I'm serious about the Benjamin.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Sharknut said:


> You can do better than that Nathan - c'mon man!:thumbup: Put your money where your Mogan is!


 I will as soon as I get back state side in August! Those shark's wont see it coming!


----------



## Sharknut (Mar 18, 2013)

MoganMan said:


> I will as soon as I get back state side in August! Those shark's wont see it coming!


I'll look forward to it brother - holding you a spot.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Of course the gambling starts when I'm not there. I offered a $10 buy In weekend tourney and had no takers. 

Sharknut, we just hide All our big catches. Nothing over 9ft got posted.:whistling:



I have heard good things about J beach though. Just never made it that far west.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

J beach probably does have nice sharks. But, I wouldn't be hooting and hollering over it just yet. Only reason is say you land a 10'+ and you state "secret spot" everyone will know and you will be bombarded with sharkers.

There are plenty of other good spots along the gulf. Some of the spots I know of have had big sharks beached. (11'+)


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

If I had one chance to censor one thing in my life on the internet, it would be this thread. LBSF getting a bunch of press which will bring a bunch of new people and now this thread with over 1000 views has someone yelling with a megaphone about how good this spot is. Next time I try to go run baits and it will look like this...


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

HappyHourHero said:


> If I had one chance to censor one thing in my life on the internet, it would be this thread. LBSF getting a bunch of press which will bring a bunch of new people and now this thread with over 1000 views has someone yelling with a megaphone about how good this spot is. Next time I try to go run baits and it will look like this...


Is that the condo's?


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

MoganMan said:


> Is that the condo's?



No but I took this picture this morning from the condos.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

HappyHourHero said:


> No but I took this picture this morning from the condos.


Hahahahah, amazing!


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

HappyHourHero said:


> If I had one chance to censor one thing in my life on the internet, it would be this thread. LBSF getting a bunch of press which will bring a bunch of new people and now this thread with over 1000 views has someone yelling with a megaphone about how good this spot is. Next time I try to go run baits and it will look like this...



At least someone will have a yak for him.


----------



## Sharknut (Mar 18, 2013)

That's funny - I don't think you guys need to worry since probably less than 1% of anglers target sharks at all and even fewer go to the time, trouble and expense to target big sharks. Is chickenbone or portafino overrun with sharkers? By your logic, with everything I saw caught there last year on this forum (and nobody seemed too shy about mentioning them) those places would be overrun with sharkers.


As far as I'm concerned if somebody wants to come sharking with me the more the merrier. The more bait in the water, the more sharks on the beach has been my experience and since we're fishing on a beach there's plenty of room to spread out. It's not like the beach pier.

You guys fish where you want to - I didn't say johnson beach has more or bigger sharks than anyplace else. I was just throwing out an invite for whoever might want to go.

To me sharking off a beach is a team sport - it isn't safe for just one person (although it can be done). I'm looking for a few people that have the time, energy, and desire to fish for big sharks and I don't care if 10000 people read this thread there's just not that many around.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Sharknut said:


> That's funny - I don't think you guys need to worry since probably less than 1% of anglers target sharks at all and even fewer go to the time, trouble and expense to target big sharks. Is chickenbone or portafino overrun with sharkers? By your logic, with everything I saw caught there last year on this forum (and nobody seemed too shy about mentioning them) those places would be overrun with sharkers.
> 
> 
> As far as I'm concerned if somebody wants to come sharking with me the more the merrier. The more bait in the water, the more sharks on the beach has been my experience and since we're fishing on a beach there's plenty of room to spread out. It's not like the beach pier.
> ...



You'd be surprised how many people think that bc a big shark was caught at so and so beach they think that's where other big ones are. Sharks can swim..which means they travel. People don't understand that.

Take earnies mako for instance. Caught on a Tuesday and following Saturday that beach had 20 rods soaking and parking lot packed.

And I'd bet money if navarre pier didnt close at 11 people would be there looking for a big hammer since earnie got one there


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

HappyHourHero said:


> If I had one chance to censor one thing in my life on the internet, it would be this thread. LBSF getting a bunch of press which will bring a bunch of new people and now this thread with over 1000 views has someone yelling with a megaphone about how good this spot is. Next time I try to go run baits and it will look like this...


That's why you don't say where you were. After the condos started getting over run (there are no condos there btw), I never said where I was and limited who I went with. 

There's been a bit of talk about J beach but the only thing I can recall seeing from there are 3 or 4 tigers and a bull. It's kinda like Pickens. Lots of talk about it but little to show. I hardly ever see people fishing sharks there but apparently it's one of the best spots to fish? 

I think topsail is the place to go. Secluded with plenty of near shore structure. No life guards, no people swimming, nobody to bug you at 2am.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Sharknut said:


> That's funny - I don't think you guys need to worry since probably less than 1% of anglers target sharks at all and even fewer go to the time, trouble and expense to target big sharks. Is chickenbone or portafino overrun with sharkers? By your logic, with everything I saw caught there last year on this forum (and nobody seemed too shy about mentioning them) those places would be overrun with sharkers.
> 
> 
> As far as I'm concerned if somebody wants to come sharking with me the more the merrier. The more bait in the water, the more sharks on the beach has been my experience and since we're fishing on a beach there's plenty of room to spread out. It's not like the beach pier.
> ...


It is a team sport but I have had the opposite experience, the more people/more shark baits in one area does not lead to more sharks landed, most of the time from my experience it's the complete opposite, especially for quality sharks. I like to fish with 2-3 people max, highly prefer just 1, especially if it's forever fishing, we have spent countless days/nights on the beach together, we don't even need to talk to set up/break down camp/rig/yak our baits. Can have the truck unloaded, camp made, rods rigged, and yak ready in 30 minutes easy (conservative #). More people is more hassle! I enjoy the company but if I am looking to land some fish and not worry about explaining everything I do I will just go with Matt. (ForeverFishing)


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

MoganMan said:


> It is a team sport but I have had the opposite experience, the more people/more shark baits in one area does not lead to more sharks landed, most of the time from my experience it's the complete opposite, especially for quality sharks. I like to fish with 2-3 people max, highly prefer just 1, especially if it's forever fishing, we have spent countless days/nights on the beach together, we don't even need to talk to set up/break down camp/rig/yak our baits. Can have the truck unloaded, camp made, rods rigged, and yak ready in 30 minutes easy (conservative #). More people is more hassle! I enjoy the company but if I am looking to land some fish and not worry about explaining everything I do I will just go with Matt. (ForeverFishing)


I feel the same way with Don (Ugly1). we've spent close to 2000 hours fishing with each other. everything from making bait to putting sharks on the beach. sometimes all it took was me texting him a pic of my cooler full of rays and bonito and he'd reply with "what spot?". next thing you know were running baits and talking about how horrible of a shark fishermen Matt is. :whistling: jk buddy. plus he's about the only one who would join me on some of my trips. From thunder storms and 5-6ft breakers to the flat calm Lake that the gulf can be he was there 100% of the way.

the bigger the crowd, the less fish caught and more mishaps happen. and the more tackle gets loaned out. lol.


----------



## Sharknut (Mar 18, 2013)

Im jUOTE=MoganMan;2989762]It is a team sport but I have had the opposite experience, the more people/more shark baits in one area does not lead to more sharks landed, most of the time from my experience it's the complete opposite, especially for quality sharks. I like to fish with 2-3 people max, highly prefer just 1, especially if it's forever fishing, we have spent countless days/nights on the beach together, we don't even need to talk to set up/break down camp/rig/yak our baits. Can have the truck unloaded, camp made, rods rigged, and yak ready in 30 minutes easy (conservative #). More people is more hassle! I enjoy the company but if I am looking to land some fish and not worry about explaining everything I do I will just go with Matt. (ForeverFishing)[/QUOTE]


I hear you - I'm just an old fart with fond memories of fishing the old Biggs tournaments with a group of about a dozen guys. My opinion is only that - an opinion and like you said -,to each his own. And having a solid buddy like Matt to fish with is priceless.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Sharknut said:


> I hear you - I'm just an old fart with fond memories of fishing the old Biggs tournaments with a group of about a dozen guys. My opinion is only that - an opinion and like you said -,to each his own. And having a solid buddy like Matt to fish with is priceless.


I hear that man!


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

MoganMan said:


> It is a team sport but I have had the opposite experience, the more people/more shark baits in one area does not lead to more sharks landed, most of the time from my experience it's the complete opposite, especially for quality sharks. I like to fish with 2-3 people max, highly prefer just 1, especially if it's forever fishing, we have spent countless days/nights on the beach together, we don't even need to talk to set up/break down camp/rig/yak our baits. Can have the truck unloaded, camp made, rods rigged, and yak ready in 30 minutes easy (conservative #). More people is more hassle! I enjoy the company but if I am looking to land some fish and not worry about explaining everything I do I will just go with Matt. (ForeverFishing)


Exactly. 2-3 people is about perfect. Unless one person brings like 5 reels. But, more people/ reels is more of a hassle, lines, more baits, etc.

I'm happy with about or 2 others.


----------



## sharkwrangler (Sep 29, 2013)

This should answer your question. Caught in Santa Rosa Sound Wednesday night using fresh ray.


----------



## p8riot34 (Apr 14, 2011)

sharkwrangler said:


> This should answer your question. Caught in Santa Rosa Sound Wednesday night using fresh ray.




That's what's up! Is that a bull? Hopefully I can get on one of those bad boys this weekend!


----------



## sharkwrangler (Sep 29, 2013)

p8riot34 said:


> That's what's up! Is that a bull? Hopefully I can get on one of those bad boys this weekend!



6 ft 4in Bull Shark


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Was that caught near Bob Sikes or further east?


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Was that caught near Bob Sikes or further east?


no where near sykes, caught in the santa rosa sound!


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

It's a secret, fool. 

SRS across from CB on PCB near FP. 

Lol


----------



## Shark Hunter (Apr 17, 2014)

It use to be a Secret. There is a deep Hole there in Close. I know the spot well.


----------



## Guynamedtom (Oct 6, 2013)

I just bought a house just last midway patriot. Shout out if you want to do some sharking from the dock. I have a 386 foot dock and we can hit the channel good from here. Woukd definitely be easier with help. Mounted some dock lights yesterday and today so it's on. So far only ladyfish, reds, catfish but I have shark gear ready and finished my steps to the sand to yak bait out deep. I'm farther down closer to Holley by sea but on the sound. Let's catch some bulls


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

You guys suck at keeping secrets lol


----------



## p8riot34 (Apr 14, 2011)

Guynamedtom said:


> I just bought a house just last midway patriot. Shout out if you want to do some sharking from the dock. I have a 386 foot dock and we can hit the channel good from here. Woukd definitely be easier with help. Mounted some dock lights yesterday and today so it's on. So far only ladyfish, reds, catfish but I have shark gear ready and finished my steps to the sand to yak bait out deep. I'm farther down closer to Holley by sea but on the sound. Let's catch some bulls



Awesome man. That's only bout ten minutes from my house. I work mon-fri, but off every weekend. So anytime durin the weekend you wanna go lemme know. I've been dyin to hook up to one.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

lowprofile said:


> You guys suck at keeping secrets lol


Every serious sharker in the area know all the spots, anyways. There are no secrets anymore


----------



## Shark Hunter (Apr 17, 2014)

My thoughts exactly Justin.:thumbsup:


----------



## Guynamedtom (Oct 6, 2013)

I've probably got another two weekends of odd jobs around new house before I can take any serious time to fish but after that we will do it one Friday night.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Justin618 said:


> Every serious sharker in the area know all the spots, anyways. There are no secrets anymore


Or maybe there's just no "spots". I still believe the spots change daily. The only real consistent structure you can rely on are the piers and the underwater park.


----------



## p8riot34 (Apr 14, 2011)

Guynamedtom said:


> I've probably got another two weekends of odd jobs around new house before I can take any serious time to fish but after that we will do it one Friday night.


Sounds like a plan bud. Just let me know when you've got the time.


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Damn Tom that's a big dock! Glad to hear you got moved over to the new place. Hope to get some sharking in soon myself! UGLY


----------



## Guynamedtom (Oct 6, 2013)

Ugly 1 said:


> Damn Tom that's a big dock! Glad to hear you got moved over to the new place. Hope to get some sharking in soon myself! UGLY


Don- as always you are welcome here anytime. And if you want to hit the beach for some sharkin once settled I am game for sure. It's been a long road for us but worth it all in the end.


----------



## p8riot34 (Apr 14, 2011)

Just wanted to say thanks for the tips guys! Pulled in a decent little bullshark on the dock last night. He ate a 22" trout carcass. Put up a hell of a fight for bein a smaller shark. Was pretty fat too.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

There is a retired pro foot ball player, I can not remember his name right now, he lives on Miracle Strip Parkway in Fort Walton Beach, built Big Kahunas.

He has an awesome man cave on the ICW, and they shark fished there every night when I was around there, probally around 2007 era. But they shark fished every night.

Watching football, and catching sharks, His man cave / boat house had many televisions in it. They could watch all games at one time. fish, had beautiful women around.

And then it burned down.

And then he built it bigger and better.


----------



## sharkwrangler (Sep 29, 2013)

Congrats!!! Those Bull's can be stubborn sometimes.


----------



## Guynamedtom (Oct 6, 2013)

Nice. You catch that on a dock in midway on the sound? You casting, dropping, or yakking out?


----------



## p8riot34 (Apr 14, 2011)

Guynamedtom said:


> Nice. You catch that on a dock in midway on the sound? You casting, dropping, or yakking out?


Thanks guys! And yah I live on soundside drive in midway. Our dock is prolly 300 ft or so. Maybe 4 1/2 ft deep at the end. I kayaked a two baits out, one about 250 yds off the end and the other about 550-600 yds out. He ate the bait closer in. Had 4 runs total in about 2 hours. Hooked up on the last one.


----------



## Guynamedtom (Oct 6, 2013)

That's great to know. Next weekend or two we will yak baits. Either from my dock or yours man. I just wanted to see a shark pulled this far up in the sound.


----------



## Guynamedtom (Oct 6, 2013)

BananaTom said:


> There is a retired pro foot ball player, I can not remember his name right now, he lives on Miracle Strip Parkway in Fort Walton Beach, built Big Kahunas. He has an awesome man cave on the ICW, and they shark fished there every night when I was around there, probally around 2007 era. But they shark fished every night. Watching football, and catching sharks, His man cave / boat house had many televisions in it. They could watch all games at one time. fish, had beautiful women around. And then it burned down. And then he built it bigger and better.


I assume bigger so he could have more beautiful women, more tvs and more rod holders? Seems logical to me


----------



## p8riot34 (Apr 14, 2011)

Guynamedtom said:


> That's great to know. Next weekend or two we will yak baits. Either from my dock or yours man. I just wanted to see a shark pulled this far up in the sound.


Sounds good man! Just shoot me a pm when you wanna hit it. They're definitely there. Just gotta catch em.


----------

